
Second ZX Spectrum Next Kickstarter takes off - andrewstuart
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/spectrumnext/zx-spectrum-next-issue-2
======
andrewstuart
Watch the $ counter tick up every few seconds... it'll be over $1,000,000
within an hour or so from now...

